# First try with macaroni salad



## jabbur (Aug 6, 2010)

I was hungry for macaroni salad.  I've never made it before.  I was pleased with my results and thank DC for the push to experiment. Reading threads here on people throwing things together gave the courage to give it a try.  I have always been able to tweak a recipe to my tastes but have never started from scratch without a recipe!  I cooked the pasta.  I didn't know what I was doing but had some carrots and green pepper that I put though my mini chopper which minced them up fine.  I already had half an onion minced.  I put those three veggies in with the macaroni.  Then I made my Waldorf dressing (mayo, sugar, vinegar) added sour cream and powdered Ranch dressing mix.  Stirred it all together and had a wonderful macaroni salad.  I will definitely be making this again.  I didn't measure anything but just eyeballed amounts.  Hope I can recreate it well!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2010)

That's great!  Next time you make it, measure and write down the recipe so you can share it.  I'm always looking for a good mac salad recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2010)

> Reading threads here on people throwing things together gave the courage  to give it a try.  I have always been able to tweak a recipe to my  tastes but have never started from scratch without a recipe!


 *Big congratulations Jabbur!!!*

Most good cooks would agree you've just tasted the No. 1 most satisfying aspect of cooking.....creativity.  Most of us roll ingredients from other recipes around in our heads and go from there.  The down side of that, is we can seldom get it right on the money the next time.  My husband often says "this is delicious, can we have it again?"  My answer is "prolly not".
I've recently taken to measuring the second time I make it, and writing it down.
We get so many wonderful original recipe's from our generous DC cooks, that I often respectfully make the recipe as written the first time, and then tweak it (if I think it needs it) the next time.  Sometimes it's better, sometimes the recipe is perfect.
Your recipe sounds wonderful......thank you.  Welcome to the club


----------



## kadesma (Aug 6, 2010)

Jabbur.
boy did you post this at the right time. I've hated store bought carrot forever, so this year I planted some for the heck of it and because they are purple on the outside and orange inside. Seet and crisp I'm in love. I will use some and make your recipe. I love to wing things Thanks for sharing. i can't wait.
kades


----------



## babetoo (Aug 6, 2010)

just made a pasta salad with a mexican twist today. diced green and purple onion. diced red and yellow peppers. lots of peas (frozen, thawed) can mild chili peppers, cilantro, pepper, garlic powder, paprika. and of course macaroni. mayo. it is in fridge to mellow flavors then i will adjust if i need to. of course i will probably get it the same again.


----------



## Margaux (Aug 7, 2010)

babetoo said:


> just made a pasta salad with a mexican twist today. diced green and purple onion. diced red and yellow peppers. lots of peas (frozen, thawed) can mild chili peppers, cilantro, pepper, garlic powder, paprika. and of course macaroni. mayo. it is in fridge to mellow flavors then i will adjust if i need to. of course i will probably get it the same again.


 
Sounds good--another Mexican twist is to add diced Spam (I try to use the "lite" version) & some shredded cheese--it really is good, and makes it into a great lunch dish! This is really popular along the border.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 7, 2010)

Jabbur, welcome to the wonderful world of "playing with food"! !  I hope this gives you confidence to do it more.  

We have a chef in Canada, Michael Smith (Chef at Large, Chef at Home, etc. and I recently found out he is originally from New York).  The philosophy behind Chef at Home is "I love cooking without a recipe, and you can too".


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Jabbur, welcome to the wonderful world of "playing with food"! !  I hope this gives you confidence to do it more.
> 
> We have a chef in Canada, Michael Smith (Chef at Large, Chef at Home, etc. and I recently found out he is originally from New York).  The philosophy behind Chef at Home is "I love cooking without a recipe, and you can too".



I wish we had his show on here in the States LP, now *that* would be a cooking show worth watching!


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok ok - been hankering for some of this stuff for awhile!  On my short list now - thanks for posting!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 7, 2010)

My MILs recipe calls for Marzetti slaw dressing, and the rest of the ingredients are macaroni, tomatoes, celery, diced cheddar cheese, green pepper, and you could add onion if you like.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 7, 2010)

the slaw dressing sounds good, a nice change from mayo. will give  it a try. i love mac salads in the summer. add a little protein and it is a good meal.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I NEVER measure when making Macaroni Salad. I add Chopped Onion, Celery and finely chopped Cucumber, shredded carrots and Radish slivers if I have radishes. The Cucumber is the theme. I make the dressing with MIRACLE WHIP, dried dill, onion powder and Milk to thin it. Make enough so that you think that it is too much dressing. Let it "marry" over night. It should still be creamy the next day. It always tastes pretty much the same.YUM


----------



## Claire (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with Kayelle that pasta salads are a great place to use your creativity ... or not!   Boil some macaroni, cover it with your favorite bottled salad dressing, and you're good to go.  I make what my husband calls, "Claire's super secret dressing" which is only mayo, either buttermilk or yogurt, and herbs (dried in the winter, fresh in the summer, sometimes mixes), but sometimes olive oil and vinegar, sometimes peanut or sesame oil and rice vinegar.  Then whatever vegs happen to be hanging around (if you're using med type dressing, a can of pickled artichoke hearts is good, if you're going Asian, cukes in the summer, but cans of bamboo sprouts or water chestnuts will give it some pizaz).


----------

